# RRS plate for the 1Dx Mark II



## RGF (May 7, 2016)

Hi

I noticed on the RRS website they list the same plate for the 1Dx and 1Dx Mark II.

Has any one tested this yet?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2016)

I have. Perfect fit.


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have. Perfect fit.



Good to know. That saves me a few $


----------



## ERHP (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have. Perfect fit.



Awesome! Thanks for the heads up.


----------

